# Kewanee Grader Blade



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Are there still parts available for Kewanee grader blades? I recently bought a 9-foot model #189. Also, does anybody know approximately what years this model was produced?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Kewanee was liquidated in 1992, many of the designs ended up in the Bush Hog line of equipment. The same company that built Allied equipment and loaders owned both brands at one time. I think most of Allied ended up as part of AGCO, so perhaps some of the AGCO product line is still the same.

I have been using Bush Hog for replacement cutting edges, but never needed anything else that I cannot fabricate in the shop. Had hydraulic ram connection holes wallow out, but picked up hard steel bushings from the local bearing shop, took a die grinder and opened the old holes, then welded in the steel bushings. They have been in there since around 1988 and ended the wallowing problem.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Mr.Wells. The cutting edge was my main concern. I'm like you, I can fix most everything else. I don't think this old blade has never seen the inside of a building, (RUSTY) but is in remarkably good mechanical shape. I'm not sure what this blade weighs but it definitely has some iron to it!


----------

